# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  What Norwood am I?

## chrisis

Side note: seems the shortcut to portraying a character as evil, corrupt and unattractive, is to simply make them bald  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## elnino

ming the merciless, bane, lex luther, dr.evil.....nothing quite says scary or evil as that shiny chrome dome.

----------


## BigThinker

Looks like someone was on reddit's front page  yesterday.

----------


## dex89

or imgur.



10char

----------


## chrisis

I am indeed a big Reddit fan.

----------

